# say hello to my new tiel



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

got this little beauty off of craigslist today....keetman


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Beautiful! What is his name?*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your really cute and new little friend!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice...I was in pet supplie plus yesterday and they had three nice looking tiel....one was black or really dark gray and white little squares all over him....never seen one like that. I'd love to get one and will someday but right now the little woman would female dog slap me for even bringing it up....


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *Beautiful! What is his name?*


he was sold to me as a male, so i hope ur right. i havnt named him yet....keetman



aluz said:


> Congrats on your really cute and new little friend!


thanks....keetman


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

jonah said:


> the little woman would female dog slap me for even bringing it up....


i may be pretty close to my limit, will let u know if and when it gets to that point lol....keetman


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a limit??  Congrats, what a gorgeous Tiel!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Aisliyna said:


> There's a limit??


:laughing1:...for some of us there is.....


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

So cute, looks just like my little dirty-faced , pied tiel.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations on the new addition! He looks like a sweetie. Love the colour and the big button eyes


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

He is just beautiful. I too have been thinking of a cockatiel or parrotlett. I just can't decide which. Is this your first one?


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

budgiebabie said:


> He is just beautiful. I too have been thinking of a cockatiel or parrotlett. I just can't decide which. Is this your first one?


thanks. i used to raise tiels back in the 80's, had 8 pair at that time. i only have 3 tiels now....keetman


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

I love tiels!

Congratulations he's a beauty!


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

good morning, ok im 110% sure this tiel is a female, she laid a egg this morning....keetman


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

she is gorgeous!congrats on your new addition!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

keetman said:


> good morning, ok im 110% sure this tiel is a female, she laid a egg this morning....keetman


That was quick  Imagine if it's fertile: you could be going over "your limit" after all :laughing:


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Congrats on the new Tiel. I love mine like crazy. I also have a male and Buddy is very sweet.


----------

